# Pfade aus illustrator nach photoshop rüberbringen



## einfachder (30. November 2007)

hi, 
ich frage mich als, wie ich die erstellten pfade im illustrator auch im photoshop benutzen kann .. :/ 
komme nicht drauf, geht das überhaupt? wenn ja, kann man auch ganze ebenen rüberbringen ?
mfg
vito


----------



## janoc (30. November 2007)

Schon mal Copy & Paste probiert?


----------



## einfachder (30. November 2007)

das klappt ja wirklich!!
gibt es andere methoden? (programmintern)
aber vielen dank schonmal


----------

